
Ask HN: Is there a tool for creating my own HN-like link board, updated daily? - arikr
I&#x27;d like to have a site that looks something like HN, where each day I submit some links to the site, and anyone can browse and see the links of the day. No logins required, and no commenting needed. I&#x27;d be the only one who can submit links. No upvote capability needed.<p>Would be similar to sharing the link to my twitter account, except being able to host it on a separate domain.<p>Kind of like having my own subreddit, except on it&#x27;s own custom domain, and without upvotes&#x2F;comments, and with only one enabled submitter.<p>Does this exist?
======
yorwba
You could try the News that comes with anarki, a fork of the Lisp that HN is
written in.

To remove the features you don't want, you'll have to modify the code a bit,
but I guess deleting code is easier than adding it.

[https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki/](https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki/)

~~~
arikr
Thanks!

